# Anyone own a Duramax Diesel?



## huntnnut (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone own a 2500HD Duramax Diesel?  If so, how do you like them?

Anything I should be aware of before I possibly purchase one in a crew cab?


----------



## PHIL M (Feb 21, 2005)

my buddy has one, he went through- dodge diesel, ford super duty diesel, and he swears by the duramax. he says its the best truck he has ever owned! Ill get one just as soon as I hit the lottery!!!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah nut,

We allready spoke about them and as I said earlier, you can not go wrong!      I love my 05 and I believe you will too!         
Good Luck


Gage


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 21, 2005)

I rented one to tow my 442 W30 in an enclosed trailer and it was a beast. It would run 80 mph going up mountains with 5800 lbs behind it. It was a torque monster. I could not imagine how powerful it could be with a chip added. The engine is an Isuzu diesel by the way.


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 21, 2005)

Mike, say it ain't so!  Isuzu...You're scaring me now....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 21, 2005)

It may be Isuzu, but its a stump puller for sure!


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 21, 2005)

Gotcha!

I wonder how well they'll hold up over time?  If I bought one I'd probably have to keep it till the end of time...


----------



## Derek (Feb 21, 2005)

Huntnut,

My brothers father-in-law is a GMC dealer and has a brand new used one in on his lot.  Thought you might be interested in calling on it.  I Pm'd you with his info.


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Derek!  I got it and I may just give him a call.


----------



## Duramax (Feb 21, 2005)

HuntNut,
I have one had it for going on 2 yrs.  It is a 2001.  This truck is amazing.  The more weight you put behind it the better it operates.  Mine has 80,000 miles on it and it is just as strong today as it was when I bought it.  Yeah its true put a programmer on it and watch it GO! I mean GO!!!!  Mine DURAMAX is sitting close to 450hp and 720ftlbs of torque.  It will give you the performance if you want it and definitely will give you all the pulling power you need.  Did I mention the best riding truck.

My truck mentioned here is for sale.

Duramax


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 21, 2005)

Duramax,

That's a great recommendation.  I may have to look into the cost of having it programmed also.  I heard they make a pretty big difference on the diesels.  

I put a lot of Hwy miles on one in my business which is another reason I was looking at a crew cab.  IOW's I need the extra room and the ride means a lot as well.

Do they still ride and perform well with over sized A/T tires on them?  They look funny to me with those small tires on them from the factory.


----------



## Duramax (Feb 21, 2005)

They ride fine with the bigger tires.  You will have to "tweak" the torsion bars if you do put oversize tires on it.  Plus doing this will make the truck look and ride level.  The cheap priced programmer will run you $300+ dollars.  The programmer will also increase fuel mileage.  

Anyother questions feel free to ask.

Duramax


----------



## NUTT (Feb 21, 2005)

DD,
How much for your truck? What color?


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Duramax!  I understand what you're saying on the torsion bars, I done the same thing with my current truck primarily to level it up some because I think the tires would have cleared as it was although I am not positive.

Nutt, you can click on the link below to see all the info Duramax has posted regarding his truck for sale.  Check it out, it looks to be a great deal. 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=2920&highlight=duramax


----------



## Duramax (Feb 21, 2005)

From what HuntNut has posted as a link the price has been lowered to:

25,300

Just call me with questions: (678)758-6594


----------

